# Vererbungen usw.



## NIXKÖNNER?! (2. Feb 2006)

Hallo,

ich bekomm es leider einfach nicht hin...

beispiel.java


```
Ort odorf = new Ort("Odorf");
    ausgabeNeuEintrag(odorf);....
  static void ausgabeNeuEintrag(KannAusgeben was) {
    Out.print("Neu angelegt: ");
    was.ausgabe();
  }
```

Wie kann ich der Methode ausgabe() sagen, dass "was" der Ort ist, und dieser ausgegeben werden soll?


----------



## NIXKÖNNER?! (2. Feb 2006)

Exception in thread "main" java.lang.Error: Unresolved compilation problems: 
	The method ausgabeNeuEintrag(KannAusgeben) in the type Beispiel is not applicable for the arguments (Ort)


das Sagt mir Eclipse


----------



## bygones (2. Feb 2006)

mhm - fehler lesen und nachdenken...

ausgabeNeuEintrag bekommt bei dir eine Instanz von Ort , braucht aber einen von KannAusgabe (merwürdiger Klassenname btw).


----------



## Leroy42 (2. Feb 2006)

Oder ist KannAusgabe keine Klasse sondern ein Interface das von den Klassen implementiert werden soll, die (zumindest) die Methode ausgabe() besitzen.

Dann lieber interface Ausgebbar ( :autsch: )
oder interface Printable


----------

